# Admiral o' the High Seas ship record sheet



## RangerWickett (Oct 26, 2012)

Here's a quickie I can upload.


----------



## Ajar (Oct 26, 2012)

Sweet, thanks.  I've only been able to glance through the book so far on my phone today, but I'm looking forward to digging into it this weekend.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 27, 2012)

I think this book might be the prettiest one Eric's put together yet. It's simply gorgeous.


----------

